# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  me duhet ndihme ka te bej me dhurate per ditelindje :/

## Moverada

nje shoqja ime me kerkoi ndihme qe ti jepja nje ide sepse shoku i saj ka ditelindjen dhe nuk di ca ti bej, do dicka te vecante qe te diferencohet nga te tjeret, dmth te mos jete gjera si psh varese ora lule parfun etj etj, nuk e di ndonje gje simbolike, domethenese... nqs keni ndonje ide... ju lutem me ndihmoni, flm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## teta

kam une nje ide
ka dal ne mode tani qe dergohet te dyqani ku behen fotografi,fotografia e kesaj shoqes me te shokut te vet ,dmth diku ku kan dal bashk,dhe ta formojn nje ne foto me pjeseza prej  puzzle,ka kudo..
ndoshta do i bente pune,eshte i cik kreative :me kurore:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> kam une nje ide
> ka dal ne mode tani qe dergohet te dyqani ku behen fotografi,fotografia e kesaj shoqes me te shokut te vet ,dmth diku ku kan dal bashk,dhe ta formojn nje ne foto me pjeseza prej  puzzle,ka kudo..
> ndoshta do i bente pune,eshte i cik kreative


sa desha me ja shkrujt une nuk e kisha lexu postimin tat kur e pash e fshiva timin :shkelje syri: ...ket ide kam dhe une e kam ber une me foton time ku kam dal me burrin..shume gje e bukur...ose mundet ti bej edhe nji pershqir per shembull te madh te mesem te vogel si te doj me shkronjen e tij te emrit dhe mbiemrit me ja qep..esht gje e bukur e ka ber nji shoqja ime...

----------


## Nete

Qfar mke kujtuar me ket te peshqirave tani oj Tironcja :pa dhembe: 

Tek ne ke te gatshme ashtu me gur pa gur,me shkronja i love you  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ARKIA

Nje pale pranga floriri. Nje dhurate e pavdekshme dhe shume domethenese(pse jo dhe e perdorshme) dogjo mua do te cmendet nga gezimi.
Gezuar

----------


## loneeagle

> nje shoqja ime me kerkoi ndihme qe ti jepja nje ide sepse shoku i saj ka ditelindjen dhe nuk di ca ti bej, do dicka te vecante qe te diferencohet nga te tjeret, dmth te mos jete gjera si psh varese ora lule parfun etj etj, nuk e di ndonje gje simbolike, domethenese... nqs keni ndonje ide... ju lutem me ndihmoni, flm


Cfare shume do shpenzosh??? C'do gje qe ka te bej me teknollogjin ngelet  e preferuar edhe e vecante, cel. ipad, videogames etc. !

----------


## mia@

Nje kolazh me fotot e tyre ne momentet me te bukura. Me nje mbishkrim te bukur. Kjo eshte dicka simbolike. Dhe mendimi i loneeagle s'eshte keq. Vdesin meshkujt cik per teknologjine e fundit. GPS, ipad, etj.

----------


## KOD

Thuji te shkoj ne komunë , apo bashki...ti vendosi ke lagja nje banderole gjigande te varur lart , me urimin qe i do zëmra , do ta gezoj pa fund . Ose ose...lutu te jet kohe e mir , pronoto nje aeroplan me shirit mbajtse nga pas me urimin , mundsisht andej nga liqeni...qe ti japi rendsi . sepse do i pelqej ideja , qe te tjeret po shikojn dhuraten qe i ka bo atij amorja .

----------


## bledar Topi

Vetem sot ne fakt nuk mund te qahesh nga mundesite per dhurata por me shume per ide. Shiko njehere kete ide dhurata per ditelindje

----------

